# Installation of X11 --> x11 library missing



## EastPipe82 (Jan 8, 2023)

During installation of X11 via ports I get the message "xorg-7.7_3 depends on package:  xorg-libraries>0 - not found".

Why is the system not asking s.th. something like "Should I install the missing package xy?" and which package should be installed in my case?


Thank's for helping!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 8, 2023)

Update  your /usr/ports directory.
Which command  did you used ?


----------



## EastPipe82 (Monday at 4:26 PM)

I used make install clean in /usr/ports/x11/xorg/


----------



## Alain De Vos (Monday at 9:53 PM)

That does not update the ports directory.


----------



## EastPipe82 (Tuesday at 10:08 AM)

EastPipe82 said:


> I used make install clean in /usr/ports/x11/xorg/


Sorry, I meant I used this command for installing X11.
For updating my ports I used:

 portsnap fetch
 portsnap extract
(later: portsnap fetch update)

Thank's Alain, after updating my ports the installation continues very well!


----------



## VladiBG (Tuesday at 10:35 AM)

You can use `portsnap auto` it's same as fetch / extract combined in one command.


----------

